

Ask HN: Any startup interested by a junior intern ? - vorador

I'm a junior looking for an internship in the US. Apparenlty, the big players only take grad students, so I was wondering if there's a startup there who'd like to hire a summer intern ?<p>I know well python, scheme, C and unix
======
donna
where are you located?

~~~
vorador
i'm in paris, france

~~~
donna
Is your intention to come to the states or build experience?

~~~
vorador
i'd like to build experience, and I have to spend two months abroad - not
particularly in the us.

~~~
donna
email me donna (at) genuus (dot) com

------
fbbwsa
lets talk.

my gmail account is fbbwsa@

